# A journey thru time...



## smithboyz (May 18, 2010)

Please take this time to read my personal blog about my separation with my wife. This hurts but my hope is that someone out there can understand and maybe even be helped from watching my journey. Take care....

http://web.me.com/christophersmithsr/the_breakup/


----------



## smithboyz (May 18, 2010)

Has anyone stopped by and read this? Just wondering what your thoughts are as i continue my journey. Need some support and listeners. Please feel free to leave comments. 

http://web.me.com/christophersmithsr/the_breakup/


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

It's a lovely blog SmithBoyz. I would be curious to know, are you just working on one topic every day or working on them every day? For example how are you building new habits, is there any difference yet in how things are going with your wife? Are the things you working on addressing her prime areas of concern? Keep up the work you are doing though, I think it could be most helpful to others in your situation.


----------



## smithboyz (May 18, 2010)

Not really helping in my current situation with my wife. As she doesn't want to talk to me and I have little oppt to see her. But when I do yes. I find it nice that I am able to show her growth as a husband. 

But it is helping me to feel better about the break up. Knowing that I tried everything i could. And respecting her decision to leave. Lessons that i learn from this make me a better person overall.


----------



## needmygirl (May 13, 2010)

Yes I have been reading your blog in bits and pieces while at work. It is very inspiring and has helped me some as well. Please don't stop writing it because people are reading it.


----------



## smithboyz (May 18, 2010)

Please post comments on my blog...it helps me too...to know that I am NOT alone.


----------

